# My little space between the lawn mower and Christmas decorations



## Aaron_W (Jan 8, 2018)

I've seen it said many time pics or it didn't happen. I've received far too much help over the past year for it not to have happened, so...

Here it is the new home for my Sherline lathe and mill.

When I just had the lathe I had it in the house in my hobby room. With the addition of the mill this past October, I needed more room for the machines and associated accouterments so I cleared a spot in the basement and set up a large metal table we had stashed away down there. Concrete floors are also a little more tolerant of metal shavings and oil than carpets. One of my upcoming projects is installing some additional outlets at this end of the basement, but for now a power strip and heavy extension cord will have to do.










I got myself a tool chest for my birthday to hold all the bits and bobs I have acquired. I found a magnetic blue tooth speaker and attached it to the side of the toolbox, so I can have some music while I work.





It is a little tricky working around the supports. I've added the black and yellow flagging to help remind me to duck under some low hanging pipes (ow).


I painted the ceiling white over this space to help brighten up the area, and added a strip of track lighting above and behind where I will sit.




Somebody mentioned the hazards of working in a windowless space in the event of a power outage. I saw this little rechargeable LED lamp that has an emergency mode, if it loses power, the light will immediately come on. For $25 it seemed a prudent addition, it is also handy for looking for things that fall on the floor.





That ends the tour of the new Mancave annex.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jan 8, 2018)

Don't really know where this would go, but I do actually make things from time to time. One of my first lathe projects was making a siren and light for a model truck. The hand rails in the bed are made of brass rod. Not turned on the lathe but soldered so that still counts as metalworking right? 

The decals were made on my computer and printed on decal film.

1950 Chevrolet truck done as a US Forest Service Asst Fire Control Officers truck (aka Battalion Chief).














Photos never lie, I can't believe I didn't paint the window frames and windshield wipers... guess I'm not quite done after all.


----------



## ch2co (Jan 8, 2018)

You gotta do what you gotta do. No matter how much space you have, you will end up using it all. 
Well done, jeep at it! I started in a little closet and now I have the whole downstairs bedroom, but that has taken me over 60 years to achieve, and I’m running out of space as it is. 
Who knows maybe you won’t be able to mow the lawn anymore and can get rid of the lawnmower. Just keep on swarfing!


----------



## eeler1 (Jan 8, 2018)

Aint the size of the shop, it’s how you use it.  Lighting and electrical are two important things that people sometimes neglect.  Glad to see you aren’t.  Cool project.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 8, 2018)

Sure the siren don't go on the left fender?

If you would, please post this over on the ongoing thread "Project of the day, What did I work today"  You could get "Project of the Month"  You never know.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jan 14, 2018)

I know about moving up in the hobby space world. When we got married 18 years ago, my "hobby room" was a TV tray. In the next place it was sort of a walk in closet / laundry room, then the corner of an actual room. When we moved here my wife offered one of the bedrooms just for my hobbies, although I did have to leave her room for a couch and TV in case she wants to hang out.

I'm not looking at this as getting stuck in the basement with the garden tools, I'm adding a heavy equipment annex. 

To be honest I've kind of missed having a reason to hide out in a garage or basement. I had a model bench under the basement stairs when I was a kid, it was awesome, so peaceful.


I'll have a look at the project of the day thread, I kind of assumed that was for in progress stuff, not things I did last year. Either way now that I have a place to work again I hope to have something more recent to add soon.


----------



## PMartin (Jan 14, 2018)

Where did you find that light? Big box store? Something like that would be very handy to have. I don't have any windows in my basement either.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jan 14, 2018)

PMartin said:


> Where did you find that light? Big box store? Something like that would be very handy to have. I don't have any windows in my basement either.



It is a local chain Friedman's, they are big stores like a Home Depot or Lowes, but they just have 4 locations in Northern California. 

I'll check and see if I still have the box, they don't have a store brand so I'm sure it would be available elsewhere.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jan 14, 2018)

It is a Gamasonic 40 LED Emergency Lantern DL713LS. I found the company website and that light has been discontinued, but if you google you can still find them on ebay and a variety of online wholesalers.

They make a similar 24 LED emergency lantern that includes a flashlight. Home Depot and Walmart both list those, but it looks like they are only sold as a two pack. Not a bad price if you can use two of them.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Gama-Sonic-24-LED-Rechargeable-Battery-Powered-Emergency-Lantern-Set-of-2-DLG2-972LS/205664360?cm_mmc=Shopping|THD|G|0|G-BASE-PLA-AllProducts|&gclid=Cj0KCQiAnOzSBRDGARIsAL-mUB2bf2_3C-wJaZTlgCh3JKogeUVBBod93C-ARuICcNyGTjnP5kahXbEaAhEmEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=COy-t52V2dgCFUbHZAodeloDkw


I never heard of the company before, but it appears it is an American company from Georgia, that specializes in solar lighting.


----------



## PMartin (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks for the update. I just had an idea for inexpensive emergency lighting. How about a few of those solar lights for in the garden or along a walkway?


----------



## jcp (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks for the pic of the machines.  Years ago I had both. I had forgotten how petite they really were.


----------

